# moral support and consolation needed



## myriam (Jan 18, 2004)

sorry my english is not so well I am Belgian I can deal better with Dutch and French.
I was delighted to find this website and discover that many people care for pigeons as I do.
In Europe I never found a similar website, Belgium is the country of racing-pigeons and I find many sites about this subject,and also about how tho remove them from our cities, because "pigeons make everything dirty", but never about people helping lost or wounded pigeons and doves.

As I already said, Belgium is the country of racing pigeons, and every year many youngsters (and older birds, sometimes) are lost, they get into problems and try to find food wherever they can.
In 1991 I took care of a hungry pigeon in my garden, I thought he would fly home after recovering, but he didn't, so I made him a little house in my garden. After a certain while, a second pigeon came, and then a third... I suppose you can guess what happened: I have now many many lost pigeons, 3 lofts in my garden, much work...
I called the owners of those birds ( they mostly have a ring ), but not one of them wanted to take their pigeon back:those pigeons did not win the race, so they are " worthless"!
Other pigeons without rings also came for shelter in wintertime, and after that never went away... Would you leave a free 5-star hotel? Neither did they!
In another forum tomorrow I will talk about Toto and Ghana, two pigeons living in my house...

So why do I need consolation?
I recently got ill, so I cannot do my job as a teacher anymore. This fact has many financial consequences, I will have to sell the house where I live with my 92-years old mother.
I found out a few places to rent, but the houses that I can afford have no garden ,or the garden is small and I can only keep very few birds,or the owner doesn't want animals...
The cruel fact is that I have to separate from my birds.
One of my friends is going to take a maximum amount of pigeons, but for many others I did not find a solution untill now; that is why I am on the Web looking for websites about pigeons day and night and trying to find people who could adopt a few birds. I litterally don't sleep anymore, and I am also very sad about this situation, So finding www.pigeons.com was like a little sunshine for me...

I know you people cannot help me finding solutions, you all live to far; I suppose I cannot ship pigeons from Belgium to America.
But hearing from you and receive a little moral support by E-mail would definitly give me some courage to continue looking for solutions for my beloved pigeons.
If anyone of you discovered a European website similar to www.pigeons.com, please let me know!

Hope to hear from you

Myriam, la paloma triste


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello Myriam and welcome to pigeons.com. Bless you for helping all these needy birds! I am so sorry you are facing such difficulties in your life right now and that you must find homes for your beloved birds. We are happy to do what we can, but as you know, most of us are in the U.S. and will be limited in what we can do.

Please stay in touch and let us know how things are going for you and the birds. Meanwhile, I'll see if I can find some additional assistance for you that is closer to home.

Terry


----------



## myriam (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Terry

Thank you for answering so soon.
It feels really good to know that I am not completely alone anymore. Untill now, I didn't have many animal-loving friends to who I could talk about this problem that starts to "eat" me.
But giving up is not an option!
I will definitly stay in touch with the forum.

Myriam


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Myriam,

I have only just come across your post. It would be nice if you would post in General Discussion as well, then more people would see your post and be able to give you moral support!

I am in the UK and I know that we have had members from Spain and also France occasionally. I can so understand and sympathise with your worries about the future of your pigeons, I have 30 rescues and feed the flocks in town daily. I also spend sleepless nights wondering what will happen to my pigeons if anything happens to me. They are so vulnerable. But all I can do is make certain that for today they are okay.

Cynthia


------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Myriam, I am so sorry for what you are going through.
I hope and pray that you are going to find kind people who are going to take all your pigeons in. They are just so wonderful and I wish more people would realize that.
Please keep us updated.
Good luck
Reti 

------------------


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Dear Myriam,
Welcome to Pigeons.com.

I am so very sorry about your illness & do hope you are feeling better.

It does sound like you have given your visiting pigeons a bit of heaven. For that, we thank you.

We have members throughout the world & although you are many miles away, you are not alone. 

Sending 'Special thoughts' & prayers that everything works out for you.

As Cynthia suggested, it would be great if you could post in the general forum as well.

Please do keep us updated.
Cindy


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I live in Holland - Belgeijk (near lommel and achel in belgium). I will be willing to take some in if you want.

Sam

Mijn e-mail adres is [email protected]


----------



## myriam (Jan 18, 2004)

I want to thank all of you people who answered my asking for support and consolation.
It really makes me feel better to know that I can count on your sympathy and encouraging words.
In the meantime I already contacted Sam from Holland (not so far from my place) who is going to take a few of my pigeons and look for more solutions.Thank you,Sam!
I was really lucky the day I discovered this forum!
Kind regards to all,
Myriam


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Myriam.
Many thanks to you as well Sam. It was so nice of you to open your home to some of Myrian's pijjies. This will surly put her mind at ease. 

Please keep us posted on how you & your sweet pijjies are doing.
Cindy


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 5, 2004)

Better late than never: you might try www.schutters.net/phpBB2/ (I hope I got that right), (Het kippen- en buitendieren forum) It's a Dutch-Belgian forum-site (language: Dutch) about chicken and other farm animals that people keep mostly just for fun. They seem like caring people and some of them adopt.
Sorry you have to give up your pigeons...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for sharing this information with us. We are always happy to get new members. I see you are also from Holland, glad to meet you!

Treesa


----------



## myriam (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Elisabeth
Thank you so much for the information about this "kippenforum".
I already registered and I am preparing to send a message to them. I hope I will be lucky and find some nice people to adopt a few pigies...
Nogmaals bedankt en welkom op dit toffe forum, groetjes
Myriam


----------

